# Romanian Mioritic Shepherd Cross.



## Sam Miller (Nov 25, 2017)

Have recently got a what we think is a Romanian Mioritic Shephard Cross from a rescue centre. Smaller than the larger romanian shepherd. Wondering if anyone would know what the smaller breed is crossed with.

Regards Sam


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

What a lovely dog.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Is she a rommie rescue?
I'd have said she looks a generic doodle type thing


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I would say there's more chance of it being some sort of Doodle unless it's come from abroad. 

Whatever the cross, it's a gorgeous dog


----------



## Sam Miller (Nov 25, 2017)

kirksandallchins said:


> I would say there's more chance of it being some sort of Doodle unless it's come from abroad.
> 
> Whatever the cross, it's a gorgeous dog


G

Got Nala from a local rescue centre. She is from Romania. From what we have been able to find out and from pictures she definitely seems to be a Mioritic cross which is a big dog, but cannot find out what smaller breed she is crossed with.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

If she's from Rom it's likely you will never know exactly what's in her mix, I'd say there's probably Mioritic in there, although the way she's clipped does make her look very like a doodle but they usually look very like Old English sheepdogs when they're in full coat.


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

I can see some sort of poodle straight away, gorgeous looking dog x


----------



## ijordar (Dec 3, 2017)

I've got a Romanian rescue and I think she's a miorituc cross too. She's got the same legs as yours. She's small but I've seen that in other mioritic crosses. She's identical to others I've seen. So I think you're right.


----------



## ijordar (Dec 3, 2017)

She's also got EXACTLY the same tail as yours!


----------



## beetlewater (Dec 13, 2017)

I actually have a mioritic poodle mix (all poodle mixes look so different though ??? but also it might be in the way they are cut? )this is what he looks like: (at different ages)


----------



## Sam Miller (Nov 25, 2017)

ijordar said:


> I've got a Romanian rescue and I think she's a miorituc cross too. She's got the same legs as yours. She's small but I've seen that in other mioritic crosses. She's identical to others I've seen. So I think you're right.


Hi. Have just seen your message. Have you got any photo's? This is Nala a few weeks ago.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

That is so funny. I did not realise this was an old post and I looked at the photos and thought 'what a lovely dog' then saw that I was the first reply saying 'what a lovely dog'


----------



## Andrea Purt (Apr 3, 2019)

*Hi , We've just rescued a mioritic shepard Cross , they thought he was crossed with a Carpathian Shepard but i think a saluki ,any thoughts?



































*


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The pic when he’s looking at the camera resembles a Saluki to me.

He’s gorgeous


----------



## Andrea Purt (Apr 3, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> The pic when he's looking at the camera resembles a Saluki to me.
> 
> He's gorgeous


He's got very long legs too . He's only 5 months (very loving and mischievous) lol


----------



## johnrredfernis (11 d ago)

Sam Miller said:


> Have recently got a what we think is a Romanian Mioritic Shephard Cross from a rescue centre. Smaller than the larger romanian shepherd. Wondering if anyone would know what the smaller breed is crossed with.
> 
> Regards Sam
> View attachment 334146
> View attachment 334147


----------



## johnrredfernis (11 d ago)

Sam Miller said:


> Have recently got a what we think is a Romanian Mioritic Shephard Cross from a rescue centre. Smaller than the larger romanian shepherd. Wondering if anyone wou
> ld know what the smaller breed is crossed with.
> 
> Regards Sam
> ...





Sam Miller said:


> Have recently got a what we think is a Romanian Mioritic Shephard Cross from a rescue centre. Smaller than the larger romanian shepherd. Wondering if anyone would know what the smaller breed is crossed with.
> 
> Regards Sam
> View attachment 334146
> View attachment 334147


----------



## johnrredfernis (11 d ago)

we have same dog its crossed with poodle lovely dog


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My first thought was Hungarian pumi.


----------

